# Bay Flats Lodge - "Fall's Magical Touch"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
September 17, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Granted, this summer has been hot, but we seemed to have had a bit milder temperatures when compared to most of the summers in the past. Regardless, those days appear to finally be behind us. The position of the Earth in accordance with the position of the sun will soon officially mark the ending of summer and the beginning of fall. This happens each year at this time during the month of September and it is known as the September Equinox, or fall equinox, and it formally takes place this year on Thursday, September 22, at 9:21am CDT. The word â€œequinoxâ€ is derived from Latin words meaning â€œequal nightâ€, but in the case of our Northern Hemisphere, the daylight hours will still be longer than nighttime by about seven to ten minutes (a couple days after the equinox, day and night are finally equal). And for those mariners who may be interested, the sun rises directly in the east and sets directly in the west on the equinox, so on this day of the year you can find the exact basic directions of East and West by using the sun. But the September Equinox has also been linked to many myths and superstitions over the years. How does all of this affect our fishing along the coast?

Twice a year, at both the September and the Spring equinox, the biggest tides of the year occur. This is when we will experience periods of extremely high tides that generally peak in September, October, and sometimes November. Favorable fishing conditions commonly exist around higher tides, specifically in coastal marshes and wetlands like ours, and especially following an intense bout with slack-tide conditions like those we had most of this past summer. Desolate and isolated back-country grasslands and flats abandoned and uninhabited due to the lack of tidal water during previous months will once again begin to fill with the nourishment required to sustain new life - grasses will rejuvenate, and even the tiniest of microorganisms will prosper and flourish. Crustaceans of all sorts will once again take-up residence in the marsh floor and along the base of grasses that were formerly dry. Smaller baitfish will once again acquire safe-havens as higher water levels penetrate well into new territory. Fundamentally, the equinox tides routinely open-up a lot of new water-covered acreage, and this newly acquired marine real estate provides an abundance of added food sources and new shelter for both prey and predator alike. Trout, redfish, and flounder will all be able to venture upon reservoirs of riches that previously were unavailable to them. The trout, and particularly the redfish, will once again begin to look toward foraging for their next meal on outgoing tides that will tend to dump an assortment of food out of the grasses and upon the adjacent flats and sloughs, and anglers should try to make it a point to be there to take advantage of some of the hottest action the year has to offer.

Anglers looking for an aggressive trout bite this time of the year may find repeated success by presenting top water baits for trout during the first hours of light, and then later in the morning switching their tactics by tossing plastic tails slightly above the grass in the shallows. Wading anglers fishing for trout over these grass beds should focus their casts from the middle of the grass beds to the outside edges of the grass, as some of the seasonâ€™s largest trout are often found to be just on the outside edges where the sand meets the grass. These next few weeks will offer anglers who may be new to the sport of artificial fishing a fighting chance at boosting their confidence while fishing with lures, as this time of the year exists during a magical time in the outdoors - a time that can certainly raise the bar for anglers of all levels wanting to improve their skills.

When it comes to world-class duck hunting, itâ€™s hard to beat the Texas Gulf Coast, especially the Seadrift and Port Oâ€™Connor areas for Pintail, Widgeon, Redheads, and a wide variety of others. Let the Bay Flats team show you the hunt of a lifetime with an action-packed day of waterfowl hunting, fishing, or even both. Our â€œBlast & Castâ€ packages include morning wing-shooting for ducks followed by a relaxing afternoon on the water while bay fishing for trout, redfish, and flounder (or, returning to the blind to finish-out your duck limit with an afternoon of hunting). Either way, your afternoon is filled with total fun. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦Guide Chris Martin, Port Oâ€™Connor/Seadrift region. www.BayFlatsLodge.comâ€¦1-888-677-4868.

Latest Fishing Video: *"MARINA BAY FLATS"*
http://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=XhZJDt5n_5w

*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mostly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low 78F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 92F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 78F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 93F. N winds shifting to ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 78F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to occasionally moderate south to southeast flow is expected over the weekend as a frontal boundary dissipates over north Texas. Isolated showers and thunderstorms will be possible through the rest of the period along with generally weak onshore flow. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 88.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

09-17-2016


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Sept. 17, 2016*

Sept. 17, 2016


----------

